

"Minimum Viable Lawyering" - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/02/26/minimum-viable-lawyering/

======
grellas
_Before we get into how to manage cost, let me start by saying that one of the
most important things you can do when working with a law firm is invest in
building a real relationship with your lawyer. Don’t worry about the clock,
just worry about getting to a point of real trust and mutual respect. It will
pay for itself 10x._

Nice piece, and the best way to get value, and to avoid abuses, is to have a
strong bond of trust. After nearly three decades in the field, I can strongly
affirm that it really does work that way.

Ditto for the downside as well. A sloppy approach to managing legal costs can
get real expensive in a hurry. The "minimum viable" approach is one very good
way to keep things in line as long as it is always coupled with a good
strategic overview of what needs to get done and when (which is why to have a
good working relationship who gives you that perspective).

~~~
jordancooper
you're a lawyer? anything I missed or was wrong about?

~~~
grellas
Yes, I have done startups in Silicon Valley for nearly three decades.

You have hit upon the core principle of using legal resources wisely, as
needed, and with a practical focus. The flip side is that your lawyer needs to
have a similar practical focus, which in practice typically translates into
working with an experienced partner whose philosophy is consistent with your
own (as you state in your piece).

I don't think I would add anything to your main theme (related themes would
include try to get estimates for specific projects, or negotiate fixed fees
for discrete projects for which this makes sense; monitor how projects are
staffed so as not to incur significant double-billing; don't let green lawyers
get themselves educated at your company's expense, etc. - but these are all
really just a part of what works itself out routinely and easily if you once
have a solid working relationship with a trusted partner and are thus subsumed
under your broad theme, which you nicely articulated).

